# Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha Whitman Cigar Review - good every day smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very good cigar and will make a great everyday smoke, the mix of tobacco's is very nice and it gives a very nice taste to it, it burns ex...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha Whitman Cigar Review - good every day smoke


----------

